# [XP] Öffnen von Systemsteuerung beendet explorer.exe



## woni (29. Januar 2007)

Beim Rechner von nem Freund tritt das Problem auf, dass beim öffnen der Systemsteuerung oder eines Eintrags der explorer.exe Prozess beendet wird.

Dann hab ich mir gedacht es sei ein Virus. Hab mit ein paar Scannern mal geschaut aber ohne Ergebnis.
Hab auch schonmal geschaut, ob irgendein Prozess net stimmt.
Dann noch versucht Windows zu reparieren.
Mit "sfc /scannow" gibts auch kein Ergebnis.
Das Problem tritt auch im abgesicherten Modus auf.

Er hat nen neuen Fujitsu PC mit der beigelegten Windows XP SP2 CD.

Gibts da noch ne andere Möglichkeit ohne einen format das Problem zu lösen?

MfG woni


----------



## Andreas Späth (29. Januar 2007)

Hat er zufällig Miniaturansicht aktiviert?
Beende diese mal, und deaktiviere auch die Anzeige der "Allgemeinen Aufgaben", das hat schon öfters bei einigen Leuten Probleme verursacht.
Ansonsten wäre es interessant was denn nebenher alles läuft, beende mal jeden unnötigen Prozess, auch solche Sachen wie Atiguard oder Logitech Setpoint falls sowas mitläuft.


----------



## woni (29. Januar 2007)

Das mit Miniaturansicht kann ich ja mal versuchen und das mit den Prozessen hab ich schon versucht.


----------



## octo124 (30. Januar 2007)

Denk mal eher hier gehts weiter:
http://www.support.microsoft.com/kb/883791/de

Hilft das nicht, dann in der computerverwaltung/Ereignisanzeige den Inhalt der sich gehäüft bemerkbar machenden roten Ausrufezeichen = konkreter Hinweis unter Anwendung und System posten.


----------

